# A mousing colossus walks among us



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Tony Cooke, author of "Exhibition and pet mice" - the mousers bible, has joined the forum. I hope you all make him feel welcome.


----------



## Tony Cooke (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh dear! I heard that he was incredbly old and had a tendency to dribble!


----------



## Seawatch Stud (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, we had better make the most of him while he lasts then. :lol:


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome,to a mousing colossus from a mousing beginner 

Jayne


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Tony, welcome to the forum. I hope everyone makes you feel very welcome and that you enjoy this section of cyber space.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya Tony!!

Sarah xxx


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Welcome!
Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Girls... don't drool too much! 'She who must be Obeyed' may get angry! hehehe

Big welcome Tony, great to have you here!

Katie xx


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

welcome Tony to the forums, I will enjoy seeing you around


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Tony, Hello and Welcome!


----------



## SiamMeece (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi Tony, welcome! Ordered your book on Amazon


----------

